# Korean BBQ spots around town?



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have some friends in town and they are craving Korean BBQ. I've been to the Korean BBQ restaurant in the Royal Ascot Hotel in Bur Dubai and it was OK. Empty, expensive, but it was pretty good, but again, it was empty, not a great sign. I've also tried one in the Asiana Hotel which had a nice buffet and a the BBQ experience was pretty good. 

Does anyone have any fav or good spots to share for a nice Korean BBQ night out. 

I would appreciate it. 

Thanks all!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Golden Tulip in Al Barsha, one of my friends has lots of Korean friends, that's where they always go.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

the one restaurant I can recommend is Mannaland in Mina road. https://www.zomato.com/dubai/mannaland-korean-restaurant-satwa

Lots of Koreans eating there, so always a good sign.

Also, I had heard good things about Koreana in Al Barsha. Never been there but the ratings in Zomato are not that good https://www.zomato.com/dubai/koreana-barsha-1


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for the tips, looking forward to trying!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Mannaland is good. They also serve a colourless "tea" in teapots, if you get my meaning 

I went to Koreana in Al Barsha once. Expensive and not remarkable. 

There is, ahem, a North Korean restaurant in Deira, not far from Deira City Centre. It's owned by North Korea and staffed by North Korea and profits used to fund the North Korean regime. It's called Pyongyang Okryu Gwan. Just sayin'....as I've never eaten there.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The North Korean one is good fun, they've got Samsung/LG TV's but have scratched off all of the logos. You usually get followed to the toilet too.

Sky is the name of the one in Al Barsha at the Golden Tulip.


----------

